# Hershey chocolate bar after cardio



## bugman (Jul 5, 2015)

And by cardio i mean sex.  I'm always hungry as hell after our saturday night sessions...  chocolate bars taste so damn good...  sleepy time now... later.


----------



## bvs (Jul 5, 2015)

theres types of cardio that aren't sex!?


----------



## snake (Jul 5, 2015)

I like the Hershey bars with almonds and a tall glass of cold milk.

Oh, and I'm not hungry from my 10 min. sex romp. I am hungry from not eating anything for a 2 hr waiting for those little cockblockers to finally fall asleep.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 5, 2015)

Hersheys with almonds is boss.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 5, 2015)

ok I want one now....


----------



## snake (Jul 5, 2015)

Trauma RN said:


> ok I want one now....



We are still taking Hershey's bar with almonds, right?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 5, 2015)

Dammit, now I have to go stock up on Hershey bars.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 5, 2015)

snake said:


> I like the Hershey bars with almonds and a tall glass of cold milk.
> 
> Oh, and I'm not hungry from my 10 min. sex romp. I am hungry from not eating anything for a 2 hr waiting for those little cockblockers to finally fall asleep.


Ten minutes, whats your secret?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 6, 2015)

stonetag said:


> Ten minutes, whats your secret?



jerk off before


----------

